
Your Company's “Casual” Dress Code Is Just as Bad - alexobenauer
https://medium.com/p/c11c5171a9ee
======
dudul
Don't necessarily disagree with the author's point, but the story seems to not
really illustrate what he's trying to say.

Was he denied a job offer just based on his clothes? The way I understand the
story the guy was pretty much saying: "man, don't feel obligated to wear
slacks, nobody does, up to you". Was he told that wearing slacks was
forbidden? Apparently he was explicitly told "Everyone wears what they want".

